

Actionscript Lisp interpreter  - ilike
http://www.solve-et-coagula.com/As3Lisp.html

======
mahmud
I can confirm it's attempting to be a tiny CL subset. It has function
namespace, symbols, simple numerics macros and backquote.

But error detection is non-existent: (ASSOC) crashed it, since it didn't check
for arguments even.

It's at best, a Lisp _reader_ , not interpreter, even if it does a few things
right:

    
    
      (mapcar (lambda (x) (+ x x)) (list 1 2 3)) ==> (2 4 6) :-)
    
    

[Edit:

No need for speculation, here is the actual article describing this; submitter
should have linked it, instead of just the repl

<http://www.solve-et-coagula.com/?p=8>

]

